# Yamaha Z9 Eq + YPAO etc



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone used the Z9s EQ features, Cinema Eq, Grahic Eq, YPAO or anything else i have missed?

If so please elaborate.

I know there are restrictions with the features, but feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

YAPO is Yamaha's proprietary room EQ and with the use of the supplied mic calibrates all your speakers to sound "flat" in your room. The EQ your talking about is part of YAPO and once set by YAPO should be left alone. 
Cinema EQ is just an additional EQ that Yamaha applies to the movie mode so that it will sound more like the theater sound.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> YAPO is Yamaha's proprietary room EQ and with the use of the supplied mic calibrates all your speakers to sound "flat" in your room. The EQ your talking about is part of YAPO and once set by YAPO should be left alone.
> Cinema EQ is just an additional EQ that Yamaha applies to the movie mode so that it will sound more like the theater sound.



Thanks Tony

I notice that it has different settings for the Eqing, which ones have you had workings with?

I know how the Graphic EQ works, but not sure about the cinema eq?

The tone settings are interesting bass & treble. E.g. the bass has three 125hz, 350hz & 500hz. Not sure if they can be set seperately. When i change the frequency it adjusts the sound, like you have a choice of frequency to adjust.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is completely up to you as to what sounds good. In every room with different speakers it will be different.. I cant tell you what is best but ideally its usually better to leave it flat.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

One way to see exactly what effect these settings have is to make measurements directly from the receiver's pre-out connections instead of using a mic, link the pre-out for the left speaker (for example) to your soundcard or line input and make REW measurements with the different settings applied.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi John is there any of the EQ in REW that would represent the graphic eq in the Z9.
Could you look at this in the future?

Thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For an equalizer not directly supported by REW, you can use the RTA (real time) feature. It plays a pink noise signal and shows on screen instantly any EQ changes you make.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

